# Windows Server 2012 uninstall *newb alert*



## this_guy (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello, 

I am not so technologically inclined and may have went a little overboard on assuming I would be able to accomplish a task I knew nothing about! :uhoh:

I work at a small office and I was trying to set us up on a server. So, I downloaded the trial of Windows Sever 2012 from the microsoft website. I went though installation but it said I didnt have enough room on my C: drive, which was odd? nevertheless I installed it on D: which still shouldnt be an issue. Now I am trying to uninstall server 2012 since I have no idea what im doing, but have no idea how to go about this.

Now everytime I start my computer it prompts me asking if I would like to run windows 7 or Windows Server 2012

Please help me uninstall this?


----------



## Adamworthy (Dec 17, 2008)

I assume you've installed it on a partition? You could just delete that?


----------



## this_guy (Nov 23, 2012)

They are on the same partition I beleive, now when i startup it always prompts me which OS to use... its rather irritating and by default (if I am away from computer upon startup) chooses Server OS. Which I cant do anything on besides a DOS type window


----------



## Adamworthy (Dec 17, 2008)

Boot into Windows 7

Click Start
Right click Computer and select Properties
On the left click 'Advanced system settings'
Under the advanced tab select 'Startup and recovery'

Under system start up choose Windows 7 as your default OS and make sure the box 'Time to display list of operating systems' is un ticked.

Press Ok and if you restart it should boot straight into Windows 7


----------



## this_guy (Nov 23, 2012)

Adamworthy! :dance:

Thanks so much, this definitely did the trick.
Now, where would the files be that I can delete? I just dont want to delete any crucial files that may be detrimental to my Windows 7. 
Or am I just better off leaving it - out of sight out of mind-type thing? I'm just worried it will take over alot of unneccessary space!

Again, thanks so much for your help! :angel:


----------



## Adamworthy (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't see how you would have installed it without creating a partition or having an extra hard drive.

You could try opening cmd and using Diskpart to see if theres a hidden partition

Type Diskpart and press enter then type List Partition and enter to see what shows up.


----------



## this_guy (Nov 23, 2012)

it says "there is no disk selected to disk partitions. Select a disk and try again"




Adamworthy said:


> I don't see how you would have installed it without creating a partition or having an extra hard drive.
> 
> You could try opening cmd and using Diskpart to see if theres a hidden partition
> 
> Type Diskpart and press enter then type List Partition and enter to see what shows up.


----------



## Adamworthy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry you'll need to select the disk first,

Diskpart

list disk

select disk #

list partition


(This may be wrong, I haven't got a Windows computer to test it on yet)


----------



## this_guy (Nov 23, 2012)

It says 
# Type Size Offset
1 - primary - 200MB - 1024kb
2 - Primary - 421GB - 201mb
0 - Extended 28GB - 422gb
4 - Logical - 28gb - 422gb
3 - OEM - 14GB - 451gb



Adamworthy said:


> Sorry you'll need to select the disk first,
> 
> Diskpart
> 
> ...


----------



## Adamworthy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmm I can't really tell what's on those partitions although none look big enough to have Windows Server on. 

When you installed it did you choose C as your install location?


----------



## this_guy (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish I could be of more help. I believe it was installed on the D: drive. And to my belief, I could be way off, both Windows 7 and Server 2012 are installed on the D? Does that even make sense?


----------



## Adamworthy (Dec 17, 2008)

this_guy said:


> I wish I could be of more help. I believe it was installed on the D: drive. And to my belief, I could be way off, both Windows 7 and Server 2012 are installed on the D? Does that even make sense?


D is often a data drive, the operating system is usually on the C drive.


----------



## Adamworthy (Dec 17, 2008)

If you click start then right click computer and select manage

Click Storage > Disk management

It should show you all the hard drives and partitions that you have


----------



## this_guy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Adamworthy (Dec 17, 2008)

From that image it would suggest you don't have it installed at all.

Did you reinstall Windows 7 over it perhaps in an attempt to get rid of it?


----------



## this_guy (Nov 23, 2012)

Its definitely on there somewhere (although, it was just a trial, so maybe it will go away) ? I know before I did what you had originally said, it would give me the option of starting up Server 2012 or Windows 7, and by default chose Server


----------



## Adamworthy (Dec 17, 2008)

Strange one, there isn't anywhere on there it could be installed.

Your disk management doesn't show any other disks or partitions that could have Windows Server on.


----------



## Adamworthy (Dec 17, 2008)

You would have had to have installed it on a partition, if you installed it on C then it would have over written your Windows 7.

This is what mine looks like










Disk 0 is my one Hard drive

C is the partition with Windows 8
E is the partition with Windows Server 2012

Yours would look something similar to that if you had it installed somewhere.


----------

